# Dzelži / Hardware >  DSL pašpieslēgšanas paka, aptauja.

## sm00x

Lūdzu padalieties ar pieredzi, kā  jums gāja ar pašpieslēgšanas paku?
Konkrēti interesē cik daudziem ir sanācis saukt tos "meistarus" lai gan paši pirms tam saslēguši (šķietami) pareizi. Bet lūdzu detalizēti un objektīvi.

----------


## Vikings

Nebija nekādas problēmas. Muterei visu saspraudu un pēc dažām dienām nets bija pieslēgts.

----------


## zzz

Maajaas sev pirms paaris gadiem piesleedzu bez probleemaam, straadaa agregaats, dazhas reizes ir zudis nets matjtelekoma deelj, vienu reizi vieteeju probleemu deelj (liidzcilveeki bij vadu no ruutera izraustiijushi)

Nesen radiem - uuu, tur bija un ir mazliet epopeja. Piesleedzu - dsl lampinja nespiid. Matjuki ar telekomu, shie dievojas ka shiem viss kaartiibaa, peecaak atsuutiija "meistaru", es tur klaat nebiju, bet "meistars" radiem sasprauda batonus ausiis ka beigts vadinsh no splittera uz  modeemu (fignja protams jo tas pats vadinsh zvanaas cauri un telefonam dabojas bez probleemaam un tik selektiivu augstfrekvenchu filtru sevii satureet nevar). Protams naakamajaa riitaa peec "meistara" aizvaakshanaas un "meistariigaas" vadinja apmainiishanas situaacija taada pati - dsl lampochka nespiid. $%^&!!!! logjiski. Veelaak tika uzkjerts ka pacilaajot telefona trubu modeems atjeedzas un piekonekteejas. A hren vinj zin kas shos jokus taisa, bet kaa izskataas vai nu modeems vai matjtelekoma gals nejeedz adekvaati atjaunot savienojumu bez taas telefona pacilaashanas (kam vispaar nebuuutu jabuut absoluuti nekaadai ietekmei). Nu, taa kaa radiem tur lietotaaji ir tikai siichi-iesaaceeji, tad kaa nebuut iztiek arii ar shaadu gljuku pagaidaam. Veel jau principaa tur to spliteri vajadzeetu paarstuteet citur pilniigai kaartiibaai, bet shitaa nekonnekta vaina modeemam bija arii pilniigi izraujot aaraa visus (vienu gab) telefonus. 

Taa kaa shitentaadas pieredzes ar dsl piesleegshanaam.

Ak jaa briidinaajums - *chekinju pashpiesleeguma pakai saglabaat obligaati*! A to kliist baumas ka vinjaam vispaar gljuki gadaas biezhaak nekaa pienaaktos un bez chekinja nekaada apmainiishana nesanaaks.

----------


## abergs

Pieslēgumu kārtoja dāmīte Baldonē.Atnāca "meistars" , savilka vadus, salēdza - rit pieslēgsim!
Pienāca rītdiena - no neta ne miņas.Laikam pat bija piektdiena - biju iebraucis ciemos -
ieliku vēl vienu tīkla karti - a vdrug! Klusums!
Pirmdienas rītā zvans uz Matjtelecom - protams pie viņiem viss esot kārtībā!
Nu labi, nedēļas vidū nets parādījās un jau kādu pusgadu tfu,tfu,tfu, darbojas.
Cik regulāri gan neņemos teikt, dzīvoju citur.

----------


## vienais

man ar to pieslēgšanu bija divas problēmas. pirmā - telefona rozetē vadiņi bija ne tā savienoti un dsl lampiņa nedega. otrā - modems bija nekonfigurēts un tāpēc internetam pieslēgties nevarēja. paradoksāli, bet abas problēmas ar labu cilveku palīdzību izdevās atrisināt bez ltc iejaukšanās.

----------

